# Coyote hunting lovers!!



## Hunter1187 (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone else on here eat and sleeep coyote hunting like I do?


----------



## Redneck Machismo (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't currently but I would like to learn.  I have never been before.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Oct 24, 2008)

i use to breathe it!!!!! but thats been about 7 or 8 years ago...its definately fun and exciting and of course i still like it, but it just kinda faded in the background, now i feel that way about pig hunting


----------



## CCP (Oct 25, 2008)

I have been hunting coyotes for 25 years and cant think of anything else when it comes to hunting.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm just getting into hunting yotes. I bought a FX5 from a member on here. I haven't killed one yet but I'm hoping to get my first after deer season.


----------



## Jeb (Oct 26, 2008)

CCP said:


> I have been hunting coyotes for 25 years and cant think of anything else when it comes to hunting.



Well well well, look who just walked in .  Howdy Rich, glad you found this site !  I know I've already told ya but I'm gonna say it again, your video is AWESOME !!!!  Really looking forward to the next one !!!  I hope this season to get some footage for you to look over. Man its hard enough to carry the the actual hunting gear not counting camera stuff, my hat is off to you.  I threw out a plug a few months ago for CCP's new coyote hunting video , but heres another.
www.easterncoyotes.com   Check out his short videos on his website also.  Rich , our woods are so full of deerhunters right now you can almost forget doing any calling. I will probably wait until late Jan. or the first of Feb. before i even blow a call around here.  Goodluck and if you get a chance , throw us up some short clips of your calling. 
                           Jeb


----------



## charliethetuna3 (Oct 26, 2008)

I've been hooked for about 2 years now and usually go 15-20+ times each month in the colder months. I have access to a lot more land this year so I'm really looking foward to it. I just bought a Minaska Bandit M1 earlier this year, so I'm excited about that too. A buddy of mine and I actually have a hunt planned for this coming weekend at some of his dads new land. Its some of the most open country that I have ever seen in GA, all open pasture. In most places you can see 500+ yards, and up to 1000 in some particular places. I'm very excited about it.


----------



## soopadoopa (Oct 26, 2008)

That's a great website. We've been hunting predators for a couple of years now and I guess we've been stuck in  the "open field" stage. We see lots of fox and bobcat, but very few coyotes, even though I know we have em. I'd say we've called in less than five, and haven't killed any by calling. If you have any tips, i'm all ears. There's nothing like it, and I've just joined an excellent hunting club with plenty of places to call.


----------



## 12gamag (Oct 26, 2008)

man-its the most fun ive had since I took up coon hunting!!!

I go about 2 times a week year round....I ussally call up a yote fox or bobcat 2 out of 3 set ups.....

I dont use electronic game calls-Ive never really had a whole lot of luck with them-prefer a hand call myself


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 26, 2008)

Before i joined the Army, i was big into Coyote hunting both by calling and with hounds.  I will get back into it again when i move north...


----------



## spotman (Oct 27, 2008)

I started to get into yote hunting last year and really got hooked. I just got the Easterncoyote dvd from APC last week its a great video. Lots of good info for hunting around here. They seem to be some great guys that know there stuff. However they could use alittle range time


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Oct 27, 2008)

I own this video. These guys are a hoot ! ! I would highly recommend this video. What makes it good for me is the locations look like these guys are hunting in my back yard here in NE Georgia. I think Aaron needs to do a bit of target practice before making Vol # 2  Check it out.....you'll like it and you'll laugh too ! 
You can get it at  www.easterncoyotes.com


----------



## CCP (Oct 29, 2008)

> I think Aaron needs to do a bit of target practice before making Vol # 2



I agree 100% Aaron gets tore up on his shooting for sure. I don't think I ever seen a guy get so excited before hunting. He is the same way after nearly a hundred coyotes called in.

 Last weekend he shot a coyote and was almost speechless and shaking all over. He did get his revenge from all the ragging I give him last Sunday. I let him run the cam and I missed an easy one at 150 yards standing still. Guess the old man got tore up a little too.

Glad you guys liked the video and we feel the next one will be 10 times better. We have learned a lot in the making of this video. It is tough sometimes because we both work day jobs and have no sponsors to help out with the expenses.

 All you keep pounding them this year and for you new coyote hunters don't give up it will all come together soon for you.

 Remember if you have any pics of coyotes you have killed or stories send them our way and we will get them up on the site for you.

 THANKS
Richard B.
CCP


----------



## GAJoe (Oct 29, 2008)

Hunter1187,
Where you at? I'm near Toccoa.

"Anyone else on here eat and sleeep coyote hunting like I do?"

Oh Yea! Just ask my wife and kids. I told her "It's my mid-life crisis."
Click on the pic' for a slide show:



Currently I have 9 out of the 12 coyote kills posted on the Georgia page of the http://www.easterncoyotes.com/ web-site. 
Not tootin' my own horn, just showin' the answer to your question is definitely "YES!" .

It looks to me like Aaron's trying to get those kills on tape. It sounded a couple times like he was getting the "OK" to take the shot. I would be tore up too if I couldn't take the first shot I got.
GAJoe


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Oct 30, 2008)

*Lets go hunting*

GAJoe,
I live between Hartwell and Royston. I have several large tracts to hunt Coyotes on.. Lets get together and call up a few.  I'm new at this and would like some instruction. I have a FoxPro Scorpion and would like some pointers.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 31, 2008)

I have been interested in getting started in hunting predators, I am currently limited to WMAs however.  Because of WMA rules, I am considering picking up a .22 mag (for yotes during small game season) or perhaps even a muzzleloader (shoot yotes whenever at a good distance) to stay legal. 
Would love to join someone who wouldn't mind some company on a couple yote hunts to learn the ropes, got a .270, 12 and 20 gauge presently.  Don't mind travelling to learn.....


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 1, 2008)

backwoodsjoe,
Sent you a PM. Look foward to meeting you!
GAJoe


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 6, 2008)

went last night and called up a big ol nice yote only to have my buddy miss it,,,he is an awful shot so it didnt suprise me...i was using a haydel's cotton tail in distress mouth call and a haydels coyote howler mouth call as well


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 12, 2008)

CCP said:


> I agree 100% Aaron gets tore up on his shooting for sure. I don't think I ever seen a guy get so excited before hunting. He is the same way after nearly a hundred coyotes called in.
> 
> Last weekend he shot a coyote and was almost speechless and shaking all over. He did get his revenge from all the ragging I give him last Sunday. I let him run the cam and I missed an easy one at 150 yards standing still. Guess the old man got tore up a little too.
> 
> ...



I just ordered your video.  I'm excited about watching it.


----------



## stiletto (Nov 12, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> I just ordered your video.  I'm excited about watching it.


I received my copy of the easterncoyotes.com video and I think it is just a hoot!  I'm learning a tremendous amount from it and other videos I have been watching on the net.  Also driving the family, the cats and the dogs crazy practicing my calling while watching y'all do it.
Seriously, CCP, thanks for putting this DVD  together, it is worth the price to a novice like me.  In addition to calling, I am taking notes on the videos and putting together something that looks like a "strategy" on paper before I ever set foot into the field.  I reckon I won't get nothing my first several times out, so I am not setting myself up for disappointment, but I also reckon with all the research and prep I'm putting into it, when I finally do get on them, I'll get on them but good!
Can't wait to see Vol II........


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't eat sleep and breathe it but I do enjoy it between deer season and turkey season.


----------



## meausoc (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, I am obsessed with coyote hunting.  Still trying to get a bobcat.


----------



## cmghunter (Nov 12, 2008)

Me too,the night hunts are the best.E X C I T E M E N T


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 13, 2008)

Stiletto,
You're doin' it the right way! I always tell folks to try to gain as much knowledge and have the right tools before going to avoid educating coyotes. That just makes it hard from the start.

 If you haven't gotten it yet be sure to get this:
http://freecoyotehuntingguide.com/
Very well written, a quick read, easy to understand, and it's free!

CCP's DVD :http://www.easterncoyotes.com/index...&category_id=6&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

 and Brent Saxton's  Hunting in the East: http://www.keescalls.com/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

are must haves in your library.

Have some good camo's, some practiced callers, a good shootin' gun (wheather it be a .223 or a .270), shootin' sticks or bipod, a motion decoy (even if it's just a feather hung on a string) and you're going to kill some coyotes. Don't get discouraged, killin' coyotes in the east isn't as easy as out west. They have more cover to slip down wind and they have more food without going far to get.
Good luck! Be safe when shooting that gun! 
and Have fun!
GAJoe


----------



## SongDogSniper (Nov 13, 2008)

Just joined the Site, and I'm lovin all the yote hunters on here.  I just started preadator hunting lastyear and have paid a few dues while manny, many more await.  Did manage to get 1 male  coyote +/- 35 lbs, a two diffrent Red Fox last winter.  Must have been begginners luck!!!


----------



## Jeb (Nov 13, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> I just ordered your video.  I'm excited about watching it.




LOL your gonna get that bug again !  Theres a hunt every year on the Tn. Ky. line at the Land Between The Lakes "LBL" first weekend of February that you could meet and hunt with folks like CCP himself. Not a competition just a friendly get together to swap stories tactics, calls and team up with a new hunter or old friend. The LBL is supposed to hold the highest population of coyotes east of the big river. If inetersted heres a link.
             Jeb

http://www.easterncoyotes.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=31&Itemid=45


http://www.finsandfur.net/forums/index.php?board=31.0


----------



## SongDogSniper (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone hunt yotes in North GA?


----------



## wareagle (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm just starting out. I've been wanting to give it a shot for a couple of years. In the process now of building a AR15 for predator hunting. Hopefully after deer seasons over I'll get to try it out.
 Any of you around middle Ga?


----------



## Randy (Nov 13, 2008)

wareagle said:


> I'm just starting out. I've been wanting to give it a shot for a couple of years. In the process now of building a AR15 for predator hunting. Hopefully after deer seasons over I'll get to try it out.
> Any of you around middle Ga?



I am.  I'll be glad to take you.


----------



## stiletto (Nov 13, 2008)

SongDogSniper said:


> Anyone hunt yotes in North GA?


Well, I will be trying my luck at it soon in North Georgia, but I am a total beginner.
Would not mind hooking up with someone that I could learn a few things from.  It's all I been thinking about lately.


----------



## AUB.270 (Nov 13, 2008)

What do you do with the Yotes? I killed one last year out of my deer stand. My buddy had it mounted. I wasnt sure what to do with it. Is there a season on em and whats the best time of year?


----------



## Hunter1187 (Nov 13, 2008)

There is no season on the coyote.  The best time to hunt them is late Sept.-March.  That is when they fur up real nice.  Some people just kill them to kill them.  Others like me collect/sell pelt.


----------



## SongDogSniper (Nov 13, 2008)

skin it!!!

  I'm new to skinning and tanning a hide, but have cleaned a fox and a few deer.  I guess its trial by error + people on this site have an insane amount of information.  Now if I could just find a bobcat this year, that would require a full mount. 

 I've heard of people eating coyote, but I wouldn't be the one to try it.  

The kills last year were all on private land, and thus far the Dawson forest WMA has provided little, if anything.  No scat or even rabbit droppings to be found.

The good thing about shooting yotes is no season, no limit.  Game wardens will tell you to shoot as many a possible, as long as your within the law.   

I'm always down to call and shoot...


----------



## stiletto (Nov 13, 2008)

Just got to remember on public WMA lands you got to play by the rules of the open seasons, as far as weapons are concerned.  Must hunt them with small game weapons during small game seasons, big game weapons (centerfire .223 for instance) only during big game seasons, etc and so forth.


----------



## wareagle (Nov 14, 2008)

Randy said:


> I am.  I'll be glad to take you.



 Thanks Mr.Randy that would be great. Shoot me a PM and lets see if we can put something together.
 Thanks


----------



## nutzmcg (Nov 21, 2008)

any body pop yotes around the millen-augusta-waynesboro area?


----------



## cougarboy29 (Nov 23, 2008)

got some coyotes on our land..see some everynow n then. try to take a shot if they arent too far away


----------



## flatfoot (Nov 28, 2008)

I've killed a couple of yotes while deer hunting but I have never been "officially" huntin yotes. I want to learn more about it and start killing a few more off. The deer population seems to have declined and the yote population seems to be booming here in Stephens county. After deer season I would like to go with an experienced hunter to learn more about it.


----------



## Moose911 (Nov 29, 2008)

I would love to kill a few.  I am in Clarkesville.  If anybody wouldn't mind having someone tag along shoot me a line.  I would just like to shoot some, you can have the hide.


----------



## jaymax00 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey guys Im really interested in this. I seen a yote last year bow hunting and was amazed how quickly he knew I was there. Im in a hunting club with 7500 acres and ALOT of yotes. Mostley small pines and thick swamp. Any tips?


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2008)

It is a lot like turkey hunting really but you really have to watch your scent.  I suggest you go with somebody a few times to learn to do it.  If you smoke, forget trying it.


----------



## SFStephens (Dec 1, 2008)

Going yote hunting in Jackson Tuesday night.  I've shot a few while deer hunting but this will only by my second hunt exclusively for yotes.  First night time hunt.  I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2008)

Night hunting is tough.


----------



## flatfoot (Dec 1, 2008)

*huntin yotes at night*

Are there any particular rules for night hunting?  With my luck I would be accused of spot lighting deer.  Don't laugh because predator hunting is totally new to me.


----------



## River Rambler (Dec 1, 2008)

Is night hunting harder than day hunting?


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2008)

flatfoot said:


> Are there any particular rules for night hunting?  With my luck I would be accused of spot lighting deer.  Don't laugh because predator hunting is totally new to me.



Actually that is not a laughable question.  One of the biggest reasons I quit hunting at night was because the rangers kept coming out and checking on me.

There are many other reason though.  Like confirming your target and what is beyond it is nearly impossible at night.   I hunt a lot of farmers lands and the last thing I need is to injure one of his cows!

Holding a light and shooting and calling are also hard to do.

And lastly seeing the yote before he sees you is tough.   It is nearly always a running night shot!


----------



## Pavy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hunter1187 said:


> There is no season on the coyote.  The best time to hunt them is late Sept.-March.  That is when they fur up real nice.  Some people just kill them to kill them.  Others like me collect/sell pelt.



Hunter1187...I'm looking to sell pelts as well, but have no contacts...how does one go about selling pelts and what is the basic prep of pelt to sell (fully tanned and worked, soaked in a basic chemical preservative or just skinned and salted)?
Thanks for any help available


----------



## yoteaholic (Feb 3, 2009)

Hunter1187 said:


> Anyone else on here eat and sleeep coyote hunting like I do?





you can sleep


----------



## coyota (Feb 3, 2009)

yoteaholic said:


> you can sleep


Them feathered pelts ain't worth much, but that jerky......mmmmmmmm


----------



## yoteaholic (Feb 3, 2009)

hehehe


----------



## Mitchell1789 (Feb 5, 2009)

I just bought a .17hmr and am looking forward to going some day. Never been before, but I've always wanted to...

I'd love to get addicted to it someday!


----------



## cmghunter (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't get enough of it either..Love shooting those SONG DOGS


----------



## hunter23 (Feb 19, 2010)

where can i go hunt some coyotes i live in buford ga


----------

